# Roll Call for Future So. Cal. Meet & Greet



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

I was hoping we could organize a Car Stereo Listening Party in late Spring / early Summer.

Nothing too fancy, just an informal meet where local DIY members could get together, hear each others stereos, compare notes and what-have-you... I've already met up with several people and think it would be great to do on even a larger scale..

It would probably be in upper Orange County/Long Beach area, somewhere near where the 22, 405 & 605 freeways intersect..

No dates set, just wanted to put this out to see how many people would possibly open to attending.

So if you are local and interested, please leave a reply post and include your Zip Code..


*I'll go first... 92845*

Cheers



_(8-Track Players...are welcome and encouraged...!)_


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

If I still lived in Cali, you know I'd be there!


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

i'd potentially be down, but my install is nowhere near complete. coming from 92345


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

mumbles said:


> If I still lived in Cali, you know I'd be there!


Road-trip, you got time to get those speakers in... 🔊 🔊 🔊


----------



## EditTim (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm down for this, although I don't know how far beyond oem stock my system will be. Since changing vehicles and removing most everything from my last car, I might have a dsp... maybe, lol
I'm not far... 92626 (OC)


----------



## OCD66 (Apr 2, 2017)

I'd be down for a Saturday. Been a while since I've been to LA. 
I'd like to see and hear some other systems. 
Ready for a road trip after these past 2 years.
95033
Parking lot grilled fajitas and margaritas on me.


----------



## hella356 (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm in Long Beach and interested.


----------



## Ed70 (10 mo ago)

It sounds like fun and would love to check out your systems as long as the date works out.
I’m about 1 hour away from the O.C. (91007)


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Lots of SQ events in SoCal too…and those are always fun.


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

not quite OC but there's an event at @palldat's shop in harbor city next month. 2022 California Competition Events


----------



## Ed70 (10 mo ago)

Looking forward to a meet when agreed on a date snd time. On another note, do any of you guys know a good and reliable stereo shop where they specialize in trouble shooting?
I have this annoying and noticeable static sound (like an electrical live wire buzzing) and the dreaded White Noise and an occasional slight hum. Been to 3 stereo shops and changed RCAs, checked and moved wires around, head unit was pulled and checked and the problem persists. It almost sounds like a grounding issue but was told the groundings look good. 
dummo where else to go. Anyhow if any of you know a place in SoCal , please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

My main go to shop is Newport Sound and I know for a fact the special in fixing bad set-ups. They did all my install work and I trust them enough to recommend them, ask for Mike...


----------



## hella356 (Dec 11, 2016)

I'll be going to the MECA SQ-only competition in Harbor City Sunday. Grateful to not have to endure the SPL vehicles, although I do enjoy their insane installs. I have a gray Hyundai Sonata, in case any of you go to the event and want to say hi. Not sure if I'll enter the competition, as my car is in somewhat of an in-between state, mostly interested in checking out other installs.

LEXSERVICE SQ Showdown 22


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

hella356 said:


> I'll be going to the MECA SQ-only competition in Harbor City Sunday. Grateful to not have to endure the SPL vehicles, although I do enjoy their insane installs. I have a gray Hyundai Sonata, in case any of you go to the event and want to say hi. Not sure if I'll enter the competition, as my car is in somewhat of an in-between state, mostly interested in checking out other installs.
> 
> LEXSERVICE SQ Showdown 22



I was there. were you there?


----------



## hella356 (Dec 11, 2016)

MythosDreamLab said:


> I was there. were you there?


I did go. Unfortunately, shortly after arrival, the hangover I thought I'd managed to avoid nailed me badly, so I left for a dark & quiet space at home. First hangover in about a year, dumb timing.


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

hella356 said:


> I did go. Unfortunately, shortly after arrival, the hangover I thought I'd managed to avoid nailed me badly, so I left for a dark & quiet space at home. First hangover in about a year, dumb timing.


That sucks, met a lot of nice people, sat in four diferent cars and spent a great deal of time talking with some enthusiasts there...


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

hopefully you folks had a good time.


----------



## hella356 (Dec 11, 2016)

MythosDreamLab said:


> That sucks, met a lot of nice people, sat in four diferent cars and spent a great deal of time talking with some enthusiasts there...


Excellent. That was my goal. Sucks getting old - 3 glasses of wine Saturday night wrecked me Sunday. Glad you had a fruitful day.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

I'm down for whatever/wherever. Whenever? I could always use a sickday 🤒 90301


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

MECA SPL and SQL in Redlands this weekend - events » MECA


----------

